# before the snow



## JoeyM (Feb 5, 2009)

i took this pic and liked it so much i thought i would share it. we got 10 inches the next day, and i was so excited to plow i forgot to take pics.

but here's one of my truck:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No pixs of the snow,then it didn't snow and you didn't plow!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I like that picture as well. Thumbs Up


----------



## tiaquessa (Jan 24, 2010)

That is an awesome setup. Sure looks like she'll push a hell of a lot of snow.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

What, no deflector on the blade?


----------

